# RIP Patrick Falterman aka Sucuri on STP



## Hiceadha (Sep 4, 2016)

A true legend in the hitchhiking world. His writings inspired me to hitchhike South America. His stories of canoeing the Amazon River left me in awe. RIP brother.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Falterman


----------



## Tude (Sep 4, 2016)

Dam I was just talking about him - known on STP as Sucuri - he was a prolific contributor here for a while - canoed the Amazon for three years --- and shall miss him. I have not heard from him in a couple years and hoped he was ok, but I see that it was written on his blog that he has passed. An amazing person who lived a full life investigating the world. I messaged him quite a bit when he was within connection to load his info and pics.  Check out his blog - but also do a search on STP of just "amazon" and you'll bring up so much of his stuff with lots of his pics that he posted. @Matt Derrick 

His avatar and yeah I asked him - he ate all sorts of things along the amazon. Snakes, birds, monkeys and yes the fish - piranahs as well. 








https://hitchtheworld.com/

He went down in a plane accident.

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/stat...is-friend-die-in-houston-area-plane-crash.ece

*Pilot performing stunts and his friend die in Houston-area plane crash*

Patrick Falterman fueled an airplane in June 2015 in Liberty County.
*Follow @jmchiquillo [email protected]*
The Dallas Morning News

Published: 04 September 2016 01:16 PM
Updated: 04 September 2016 02:54 PM
The Liberty County Sheriff's Office says two men died in a plane crash, apparently while they were performing stunts above the Trinity River.

The 26-year-old pilot, Patrick Joseph Falterman from the city of Cleveland near Houston, and his friend, 25-year-old Zach Esters, who was visiting from Louisiana, died after the plane went nose-down into the river about 6:50 p.m. Saturday a quarter-mile south of the State Highway 105 bridge in Liberty County.

Witnesses said the plane was flying low over the river, and the pilot appeared to be attempting stunts, including a backward loop, when the engine stalled at the peak of the loop maneuver. The pilot's relatives were among the witnesses.

Sheriff's deputies who were called to the scene found the plane 8 to 10 feet deep in the water.



View image on Twitter





_From The Associated Press_

_Posted by Julieta Chiquillo, Breaking News Hub reporter_


@Hiceadha Hope you don't mind but I added Patrick's STP name to your title.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2016)

r.i.p., brother.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 5, 2016)

Damn that sucks. I enjoyed his posts and his blog about hitching in s.am. and canoeing the amazon area. R.I.P. Patrick.


----------



## Deleted member 15262 (Sep 5, 2016)

Found his blog before STP a few years ago, learned so much from the guy. Had the honor of meeting him this winter in Texas, got invited to go with him down to Brazil but turned it down since it was short notice..would have been a fantastic experience. Really great guy, it hurt a lot to hear about it yesterday. Definitely one of those people you'd never think would be gone..but atleast he got his story out and inspired many


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 5, 2016)

wow, i mean we get people that knew people or a friend of a friend, but it's not often we find out about someone that actively participated in StP passing on. i'm glad at least with his blog he left something behind for all of us to remember him by. hopefully folks will go read that and know/remember the kind of person he was.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Sep 6, 2016)

I feel like I just lost a close friend. We had never met in person but often chatted over the years. He was active on social media and posted pictures everyday. When I was in the area I called his dad because Patrick said I would be more than welcome at their home but due to bad timing never
Got to visit the faltermens. This is devastating and I can't stop thinking about it. I feel for everyone who knew and loved him.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh man.. oh man not Patrick..this guy was a living legend. I regret not putting in more effort to meet him. RIP, you will never know how much you inspired the world sir. This is a huge loss.


----------



## briancray (Oct 28, 2016)

RIP sucuri. You were a true inspiration and I hoped our paths would cross one day on the road. Your travels on the Amazon were fascinating and legendary. I always looked forward to your posts on your blog. 

I really wish we had the chance to meet and I am saddened to hear this news. You had a huge impact on the traveling community and will be greatly missed.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 1, 2018)

Gone but still not forgotten. You inspired so many of us that we can go anywhere we put our mind to.

https://squattheplanet.com/members/sucuri.9799/


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2018)

Damn... I just saw this.

Nothing but good things to say. I only talked to him a few times in PM and chat I think... he encouraged me to go down to Brazil once and I never did... damn. Remember him joking that if you watch the movie Baraka and don't get moving your never will... lol... Read a lot of his travel blog while getting lit on peaceful nights. 

Damn...

What an amazing person. He definitely enshrined the spirit of travel and adventure... I'm saddened and am stupid for not catching this earlier. . . sorry bro. 


RIP Sucuri
You lived a life full of adventure. I will not forget.


----------

